# Who's bringing what to barking?



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

Sorry just wondering, who is bringing what to barking. Time to advertise


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

not much 
boas
carpets
corns
leopard geckos 
pygmy chams 

maybe a few other bits 


luke


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

anyone who's bringing beardies and /or cresties please PM me

TA


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

anyone bringing mantids, scorpions, exo terras please pm me.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I will have Crested Geckos
possibly a couple of Gargoyle geckos
Adult Bull Snakes
Hatchling bull snakes
2 juvinile corns (amel and ghost)
Bell glades rat snake
Yemen chameleon babys
yearling keyan sand Boa

a few bits of equipment and books...........


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

i will have hog islands 
100%het sharp strain boas
1.1 childrens pythons 
1.0 columbian rainbow
c.b juve fat tail geckos
leopard geckos
1.0 halmahera viper boa
0.1 cali king 
cane toads 
pyxie frog
corn snake
1.0 gargoyle
1.0 yemen
think thats it:2thumb:


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

Rankins dragons and Leopard geckos :devil:


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

woah i am definitely checking out penfolds stall. how much u charging for AFTs and Gargoyles? oh and the viper boa 

please pm me anyone who is taking gargoyles


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

any albino burms? :whistling2:


----------



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

Hoping to buy a couple of Bull / Gopher / Northern pine hatchlings.

I have a budget of £50 to buy both snakes will anybody be taking any of these to barking ?.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

1 Tangerine Albino Honduran milk CB07
1 Female Lava het ICE CB07
pair of Abbotts Okeetees CB07
Hypo motley Ghost CB07
and loads of back issues of Reptiles magazine and many others
+ books


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

bunch of corns, mainly 07.. one or two surprises aswell.
thinking about the house snakes too.. although not for certain on those.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

robglobe said:


> Hoping to buy a couple of Bull / Gopher / Northern pine hatchlings.
> 
> I have a budget of £50 to buy both snakes will anybody be taking any of these to barking ?.


 
I will have bull hatchlings


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

penfold said:


> hog islands
> 
> 
> 1.0 columbian rainbow
> ...


how much?


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

leopard geckos, various morphs and various sizes

really looking forward to it now lol


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*barking*

:2thumb:


Andy b 1 said:


> how much?


hog islands £150 viper £70 columbian £80


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Beardies,Various cb scorpions,couple of Long-Tailed Lizards i bred.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

penfold said:


> :2thumb:hog islands £150 viper £70 columbian £80


have you got any very pale female hoggs ?


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*barking*



wohic said:


> have you got any very pale female hoggs ?


they all look pretty standard to me to be honest couple have stripey tails


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Leopard geckos (normals, hypos, tangerines, albinos, super hypos, mack snows)
subadult male striped gargoyle
baby gargoyle
subadult male mossy gecko
pair helmeted geckos
corns (normals, stripes, bloodred, pewter)
rosy boa
everglades rats
big mexican black king
kenyan sand boas
albino gopher snake
blue-eyed pygmy chams
iryan jaya carpet python
beardies
female rankins
russian rats
female pictus gecko
hognose het albino
boa het anery
2x femal boas
maybe a surinam red-tail boa
err... I'm sure I've forgotten loads!

Oh, and equipment and bits and bobs!


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Any one with ATB's at the show will probable end up talking to me!

Already have a female spotted python reserved from John @ DJ Reptiles.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Ally said:


> Leopard geckos (normals, hypos, tangerines, albinos, super hypos, mack snows)
> subadult male striped gargoyle
> baby gargoyle INTERSTED
> subadult male mossy gecko INTERSETED
> ...


 
Think I may be comming to see you Ali :flrt:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

wohic said:


> Think I may be comming to see you Ali :flrt:


Good stuff! I'm going to need the space in the car for the way home!!

I forgot the occelated skink, cat gecko and timor monitor...


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Couple royals, hides, mats, boxes maybe - woo i've got well interesting stuff....

I want the man with cheap lav-bloods to be there or i might cry and i also want a butter stripe sooooo anyone with one......


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

any baby bd morphs?


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

rachel132002 said:


> Couple royals, hides, mats, boxes maybe - woo i've got well interesting stuff....
> 
> I want the man with cheap lav-bloods to be there or i might cry and i also want a butter stripe sooooo anyone with one......


what are the sex and age and the price of the royals, may come and see you


----------

